# 8 mo. Wolf at Schutzhund training



## clearcreekranch (Mar 18, 2010)




----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

Good boy!!!


----------



## PaddyD (Jul 22, 2010)

Irks me to see an 8 month old not acting like a puppy, but that's just me.


----------



## clearcreekranch (Mar 18, 2010)

Thanks, MaggieRoseLee. We are very proud of him. And as to him not acting like a puppy, this was a training session and not play time. Wolf was bred as a working dog.


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

PaddyD said:


> Irks me to see an 8 month old not acting like a puppy, but that's just me.


You kidding, that pup is having a PUPPY BLAST! When you teach this properly to a puppy it's all fun fun fun! Chances are they are barking at something like this! Glory is only 8 -9 months old in this...





 
And that's my Glory who's NOT a Sch dog but my agility sweetie pie! Look, she didn't get ruined!


----------



## clearcreekranch (Mar 18, 2010)

I'm not sure who has the most fun on training days, Wolf or me. He starts whining about a mile away from the facility and is really a pain at home before we leave....I know he knows! And now, you are really going to get me started....have to figure out how to put a video on here.


----------



## clearcreekranch (Mar 18, 2010)

And MaggieRoseLee, cool dogs. I want to do agility, too!


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

clearcreekranch said:


> And MaggieRoseLee, cool dogs. *I want to do agility,* too!


 
I knew I liked you!!! :wild:


----------



## clearcreekranch (Mar 18, 2010)

Thanks!


----------



## Castlemaid (Jun 29, 2006)

Looks pretty good!!! I love a pup that has heart!


----------



## Catu (Sep 6, 2007)

PaddyD said:


> Irks me to see an 8 month old not acting like a puppy, but that's just me.


why do you say it?

Go Wolf!!


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

Wolf looks very happy, 8 months and doing what he enjoys!! Karlo understands perfectly


----------



## elisabeth_00117 (May 17, 2009)

You think Wolf is not acting like a puppy?

You definitely need to go out and visit a few SchH clubs, you should see how much fun these puppies are having.

At 18 months old, I still consider my dog a puppy and I KNOW he stil acts like one.. he has more fun training at the club than playing around with a ball in the backyard.


----------



## Ruthie (Aug 25, 2009)

PaddyD said:


> Irks me to see an 8 month old not acting like a puppy, but that's just me.


PaddyD, maybe you didn't notice the section that this was posted in, or maybe you are not familiar with Schutzhund training. 

If you are not used to seeing a dog trained in drive, you may not understand what is going on. 

What you are seeing in the photo is the handler holding the dog while the helper is off camera trying to evoke a prey response (at least I am asuming prey from the age of the dog) in the dog. 

This is actually how you would want a puppy to respond to this exercise.


----------



## Ruthie (Aug 25, 2009)

Clearcreekranch,

Nice photo! Wolf looks so muscluar already!


----------



## cliffson1 (Sep 2, 2006)

My eight month old puppy is the most rambunctous, stealing, keeping things away from you, fun, puppy you would ever want to meet. He thinks life is always a game until he goes on the training field in his harness. He immediately converts into an intense dog that wants the sleeve at any cost. A puppy 95% of the time but has already started learning to be focused and serious on training field. He literally drags me to the training field so I kinda get the impression he enjoys it immensely.LOL


----------



## sagelfn (Aug 13, 2009)

:lurking: I read the title wrong and was expecting to have my socks knocked off by an actual wolf doing SchH 

Happy to find a gorgeous puppy having some fun and looking GREAT!


----------



## clearcreekranch (Mar 18, 2010)

OK, the helper is off camera using a sleeve. We do obedience and protection work and have only been in training since June. This is our first Schutzhund dog and we named him Wolfgang Von Ironwood because I thought his dad who was sable and Slavic looked like a very handsome wolf. Thanks for the support. It has been an adjustment to see the reactions of "regular" people to him and to his training. We have had dobermans as pets only and the reaction to Wolf is totally different. He goes to horse shows with me and it has been interesting to say the least. At least now, most people don't ask to "pet my puppy". LOL


----------



## Jax's Mom (Apr 2, 2010)

PaddyD said:


> Irks me to see an 8 month old not acting like a puppy, but that's just me.


I have an 8 month old puppy and I'd call this his "_*for*_ *god's sake, throw the ball!!*" face


----------



## Rerun (Feb 27, 2006)

That is one gorgeous dog!


----------



## Pattycakes (Sep 8, 2010)

Lookin' good!


----------



## ChristenHolden (Jan 16, 2010)

Lol io thought the exact same thing as sagelfn. :blush:


----------



## mjbgsd (Jun 29, 2004)

sagelfn said:


> :lurking: I read the title wrong and was expecting to have my socks knocked off by an actual wolf doing SchH
> 
> Happy to find a gorgeous puppy having some fun and looking GREAT!


 OMG me too!! I was like, "I GOTTA SEE THIS!" :crazy:

Beautiful pup, looks very happy!


----------



## clearcreekranch (Mar 18, 2010)

OK, so now I know how to get your attention! LOL


----------

